# الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

قبل ما يقارب ال 10 اشهر اطلقنا بداية خدمة الكتاب المقدس و خاصية البحث و بذلك كنا من اول المواقع المسيحية التي تطلق هذه الخدمة بهذه الخاصية

الان و بعد هذه الفترة طورنا خدمة الكتاب المقدس ليشمل الان اربع ترجمات :

الكتاب المقدس ترجمة سميث و فاندايك (Smith & Van Dyke) 
الكتاب المقدس ترجمة كتاب الحياة (Arabic Life Application Bible) 
الكتاب المقدس ترجمة الاخبار السارة (Good News Arabic) 
الكتاب المقدس الترجمة اليسوعية (Jesuit Arabic Bible) 


و قمنا مؤخراً بتوسيع خاصية البحث لتشمل الترجمات الاربعة اعلاه

خلال الاشهر العشرة الماضية قدمنا كلمة الله لمئات الالاف من القراء و الزوار من مختلف بلدان العالم (البلدان العربية بصورة خاصة)

و لم ننسى الاخوة اصحاب المواقع و المنتديات المسيحية, فبالامكان
اضافة خاصية البحث و تصفح الكتاب المقدس لمواقعكم و منتدياتكم عن طريق الروابط التالية المدعومة بالشرح و الاكواد البرمجية:

اضف البحث الى موقعك
اضف البحث الى منتداك
موقع و منتديات الكنيسة في تطوير مستمر لكل الخدمات المقدمة, فنحن نعمل للمستقبل على اضافة النص العبري و اليوناني للكتاب المقدس ليكون مرجعاً لكل باحث و دارس مسيحي.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

ربنا يعوووووضك ياروك على تعبك 

وفى أنتظار المزيد من التطور  ...​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الأمام يا أحلى منتدى*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً لتعبك الكثير في تطوير الخدمة في المنتدى *

*ربنا يكافئ تعبك حسب غناه في المجد*

:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:​ 
*وأنا ببحث لاحظت أن صفحة نتائج البحث لا يمكن البحث فيها عن كلمة جديدة كما كان يحدث من قبل *

*وإذا كتبت كلمة جيدة لبحث جديد (في صفحة نتائج البحث ) *

*تعطي هذة الرسالة *

Query failedMainQ: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'Where ******ure COLLATE latin1_general_ci like '%راعي%' LIMIT 0, 20' at line 1


*وهذا يضطرني أن أرجع لأحد صفحات المنتدى للبداية من جديد*

*وشكراً مرة أخرى على المجهود الكبير*


----------



## milad hanna (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

اولا كلمة متشكرين قليلة جدا على هذا العمل العظيم وربنا يبارك فيك ودائما هذا المنتدى فى تقدم ويكون مثل شجرة مورقة يستظل تحتها كل متعب فالى الامام


----------



## fdgg gffg (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

_بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد اميناكتب اليكم ولا اجد كلمات استطيع بها ان اعبر عن مدي اعجابي بهذا المنتدي ولكن اشكر الهي الذي قادني الي هذا المنتدي لانة هو يعلم كم انا محتاج الي هذة الترجمات حيث انني ادرس هذا الموضوع لاهوتيا ولم اتمكن من حصولي عليهم ماديا بل وارجو ايضا الاسراع  في وضع الترجمات العبرية واليونانية  والهي قادر علي ان يعوضكم خيرا  ويعمل  بكم وتكونون لة شهودا في هذة الايام التي بردت فيها محبة الكثرين  واخيرا اشكركم  واشكر تعب محبتكم  واشكر  اخي روك الرب يبارك حياتة ويجعلة شجرة مغروسة علي مجاري المياة يعطي ثمرة في اوانة   والرب يحفظ حياتكم الي الابد    سلام ونعمة      mo​_


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أغسطس 2008)

الى الامام  باذن المسيح​


----------



## nour7n (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

شكرا مجهود كبير ربنا يبارككم ويعطيم النجاح دائما


----------



## faris sd4l (14 أغسطس 2008)

شو ما حكينا ما بيكفي على اللي بتعمله يا* My Rock انت واللي ساعدوك*

شكرا كتير على التطوير الحلو و المستمر للمنتدى ربنا يبارككم و يبارك هالموقع
و يحميه من كل هجوم 

سلام المسيح
اخوكم فارس​


----------



## zahrat_elfady (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*





*شكراً لتعبك الكثير في تطوير الخدمة في المنتدى *


zahrat_elfady


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب محبتكم ويبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

*ربنا يعوضك يا روك عن تعب محبتك و خدمتك الكبيرة*

*مبروك علينا كلنا و من تقدم لتقدم أكبر*

*و نفضل على طول السباقين في الافكار الجديدة و الخدمة الشاملة*
​


----------



## duosrl (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

ربنا يكافئ تعبك حسب غناه في المجد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*




نرجو من الله القدير أن يستخدم هذا العمل الرائع لمجده وأن يكون سبب بركة لكل من يبحث عن الحق بعقله وفكره وقلبه 
اخى الحبيب
*My Rock* 
*الرب يستخدمك لاجل مجد اسمه القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس وكلى ثقه ان كل من يقدم عمل بالمنتدى فهو يقدمها حبا فى المسيح ورغبه فى نشر تعاليمه الساميه الذى سيعوضهم عن اتعابهم عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فان له المجد الدائم الى الابد امين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*هااااايل بجد يا روك ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويا رب دايماً منتدانا فى تقدم وأحسن حال   .​*


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكراً لتعبك الكثير في تطوير الخدمة في المنتدى *​
> 
> *ربنا يكافئ تعبك حسب غناه في المجد*​
> :ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:​
> ...


 

تم الحل مشكلمة تماماً
شكرا تنبيهك
و شكراً على تشجيعكم يا احبة


----------



## جيلان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك
ودايما كدى فى تقدم لخدمة كلمة المسيح​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

بجد فرحت للمنتدى يا غالى على التقدم الى فية

ربنا يساعدكم على تقديم المزيد من الخدمات


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2008)

هذه بركة عظيمة 

ربنا يبارك كل من تعب في هذا العمل العظيم

ليس هناك اغلى من كلمة الله الصادقة في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ninweta85 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

مشكور على تعبك والرب يباركك يحميك 
سلام الرب


----------



## مينا ذكى (15 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد انا عاجز على وضع اى كلمه شكر تكفى ما تفعله 

حيث ان مجهودااتك الرائعه لا تقدر فانها اكثر من رائعه


تقبل مرووووورى


والـــــــى الامـــــــــاام حيــــــــــث القمـــــــــه


وربنا يعوووووووض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## اسحق يوساب (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.


----------



## ava bishoy son (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذ my rock
وفى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*

ممتاز ومن نجاح الى نجاح ومعاك صلوات المئات من الذين يهمهم تقدم هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2008)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fredyyy 

 
_*شكراً لتعبك الكثير في تطوير الخدمة في المنتدى *_​ 

_*ربنا يكافئ تعبك حسب غناه في المجد*_​ 
_:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:_​ 
_*وأنا ببحث لاحظت أن صفحة نتائج البحث لا يمكن البحث فيها عن كلمة جديدة كما كان يحدث من قبل *_

_*وإذا كتبت كلمة جيدة لبحث جديد (في صفحة نتائج البحث ) *_

_*تعطي هذة الرسالة *_

_query failedmainq: You have an error in your sql syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your mysql server version for the right syntax to use near 'where ******ure collate latin1_general_ci like '%راعي%' limit 0, 20' at line 1_


_*وهذا يضطرني أن أرجع لأحد صفحات المنتدى للبداية من جديد*_

_*وشكراً مرة أخرى على المجهود الكبير*_
 _______________________________________


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة My Rock
تم الحل مشكلمة تماماً
شكرا تنبيهك
و شكراً على تشجيعكم يا احبة



*شكراً لك أخونا* *الغالى /* My Rock

*البحث شغال تمام التمام ... ربنا يخليك لينا *

*الموضوع مهم جداً خصوصاً للناس المطالبة بآيات توثق كلامنا *

*كما في مثل هذا الموضوع *

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mego6500 

 

_و ما زلت تدور بنا حول دائرة تقول ان تعاليمك تاتى بها من الكتاب المقدس فاين هى اورد لى النص يا سيدى _

_فلترد على بقال الكتاب المقدس كذا فى الفقرة رقم كذا فى الكتاب كذا وماهى المراجع بالتحديد وهل هى مصحوبه باقوال _

_انا اريد ان اصل معك الى من تتبع _

_ومن من تشرع هذا هو الامر_



*التعليم الاساسي في الكتاب المقدس هو *

***أن الانسان خاطي .... ويحتاج الى غفران *

رومية 3 : 12 
*الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً*. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 

مرقس 2 : 5 
فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «يَا بُنَيَّ *مَغْفُورَةٌ* لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
_______________________

***وسأل أيوب عن المصالح*

أيوب 9 : 33 
*لَيْسَ بَيْنَنَا مُصَالِحٌ* يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى كِلَيْنَا! 
_______________________


***وُوجِدَ المصالح المسيح*

رومية 5 : 10 
لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ أَعْدَاءٌ قَدْ *صُولِحْنَا مَعَ اللهِ* *بِمَوْتِ ابْنِهِ* فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ مُصَالَحُونَ *نَخْلُصُ بِحَيَاتِهِ*. 

رومية 5 : 11 
وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً بِاللَّهِ *بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ. *


كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 18 
وَلَكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي *صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،* وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، 

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ *اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ،* غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 
_______________________


*****المسيح معطي الحياة ... وهو النور لكل من لا يُريد أن يبقى في الظلمة*

يوحنا 6 : 35 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ *خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ*. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. 

يوحنا 6 : 47 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ*. 

يوحنا 12 : 46
أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ *نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* حَتَّى *كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي* *لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. *


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك ياروك ويبارك خدمتك*
*ومن نجاح الي نجاح*
*للمنتدي لكي يتمجد اسم الرب عن طريق*
*ربنا يباركك ويعينك*​


----------



## ناطق الحق (19 أغسطس 2008)

مرررررررررررررسي جدااااااااااااا  

شكرا علي تعبك 

كام انا كنت محتاج مثل هذه الترجمات

بس انا بدي طلب صغير بس ياريت حد يفيدني 

انا كنت عابز موقع لتحميل الكتاب المقدس صونيا او مسموعاً

ارجو افادتي اصل بحث كتيير جدا ولم اجده

شكرا ليكم مره تانيه​


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

*** المسيح هو لنا كل شئ **





إن شئت أن تشفي من جراحاتك ، فالمسيح هو الطبيب ...
وإن كنت مثقلاً بخطاياك ، فهو البر ...
وإن إحتجت عوناً ، فهو القوة ...
وإن خشيت الموت ، فهو الحياة ...
وإن إشتهيت السماء ، فهو الطريق ...
وإن أردت أن تتحرر من الظلام ، فهو النور ...
وإن طلبت طعاماً ، فهو قوت الحياة ...
" هو لك كل شئ ... ما تشتهيه وما تحتاجه تجده فيه "
" تذكر إنك في المسيح ... تجد كل شئ " *


----------



## ناطق الحق (19 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *** المسيح هو لنا كل شئ ***
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:t9:    ................:t9:.....................:t9:.....................:t9:
​


----------



## كيرو الاستاذ (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

بصراحة ربنا يعوضك 
بس ياريت تعرفنى ممكن أحملهم عندى ؟ وإزاى ؟


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

*الف مبروك على الخدمات الجديدة*
*بجد روعة *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم*
*ويارب دايماً من نجاح الى نجاح*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أغسطس 2008)

ناطق الحق قال:


> بس انا بدي طلب صغير بس ياريت حد يفيدني ​
> 
> 
> انا كنت عابز موقع لتحميل الكتاب المقدس صونيا او مسموعاً​
> ...


 

http://www.engeel.org/

http://www.thegrace.com/


----------



## vetaa (20 أغسطس 2008)

مبروووووووووووووووك
كعاده منتدى الكنيــــــــــــــسه
دايما عند الجديد والتقدم

وشكرا ليك يا روك
ربنا معاك ويعوضك 
وكل سنه وانت بخير


----------



## ارووجة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس باربع ترجمات و خاصية البحث فيهم*

الى الامام يااحلى منتــــدى...ربنا يحفظه
الف مبروووك للجميع
وربنا يباركك ياروووووك ويبارك جميع الاعضاء
 ^_^


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (31 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا معاكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم:download::download:


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

